# Keepers



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

I was tryen to sell these with some Xikars but had no takers, so I said screw it and opened em up, glad I didnt sell em!!!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Those do look mighty fine!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Did not know you had them 4 sale--but hey they do look nice---PM


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Those look mighty tasty!!!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

I've heard those are really good. Nice pics


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:dribble: I love ****


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Good choice. Nice pic's


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

good choice.great cigars


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Smokin


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Nothing wrong with TATS!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

How bout I trade you some t*ts for some tats?


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

For Sale?!?!?!
:dribble:


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

I can see how they would be hard to part with!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

how much for just one puff?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I missed this sale too,them are some purty sticks


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken those are the Reserva SW, correct? I have a box open in my humi too.

You made a good choice.......very complex refined smoke from Pete.

Thanks for the pics

Mark


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

WOW, I missed these too. My goto smoke of last year was Tat's and Illusione's. Flint


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> how much for just one puff?


How much for one rib?


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice sticks there.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

they look really good


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> How much for one rib?


ohh good, I'm glad someone got that. got change for a fitty?


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Those are some pretty wrappers.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

That's one of the very few Tatuaje's I've not smoked but the presentation looks awesome.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

nice choice keeping them. you'll love them!


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow those look really tasty!!


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

umm..wow! I totally missed the part about those sticks. I just looked at Xikar and the price and was like...no way. I guess I should have read more... 

If you feel like selling fivers let me know!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

I'd want to keep them too!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great lookin' box Joe (you made the right choice!)


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Great choice Joe!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice Joe! Those are some oily looking sticks...yumm!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

those are purdy!


----------

